# Quadruple Bypass, anyone?



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

Mods, I seriously hope I'm in the right place...if not, I profusely apologize, and please move to wherever would be appropriate. 

HEART ATTACK GRILL... HOME OF THE DOUBLE BYPASS BURGER!
I totally want to eat here. ...and do I spy some MAC brushes in those photos..???


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 22, 2009)

omg! the perfect combo of burgers, grease, and booty! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just looked at all the pix, and it seems to be a guy (or hungry girl's) fantasy!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_omg! the perfect combo of burgers, grease, and booty! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just looked at all the pix, and it seems to be a guy (or hungry girl's) fantasy!_

 
Yes! I TOTALLY want to go to this place!!! ...if only for the fries that are fried in actual lard!! I love it...LOL Lard-fried fries, quadruple bypass burgers, hard liquor, beer, and unfiltered cigarettes...oh, and cute girls in skimpy clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who wants to make a trip to AZ with me?????

...but was I right?? I thought I spied MAC brushes in those pics...hehe..


----------

